# Day in the life of a HCC Coder



## oliviawyles (Sep 30, 2019)

Are there any HCC Coders out there that can give me a rundown of their "day in the life?" I just got my CRC certificate and I am super interested in this side of coding.


----------



## Pathos (Sep 30, 2019)

I sent you a message.


----------



## abrintle (Oct 3, 2019)

Pathos said:


> I sent you a message.


Me as well!!  Please and thank you!!


----------



## Rubina (Oct 3, 2019)

Pathos: I am interested too, please can you email me too. Thank you!


----------



## ckavery (Oct 16, 2019)

Pathos: I am interested to!  can you please email ..ty


----------



## jenpowers@att.net (Oct 17, 2019)

I am interested in taking this course so would also be interested. Can you please include me in the email.. TY


----------



## jmulis (Oct 24, 2019)

Pathos, would you mind including me as well? I just got my CRC but would like to know what the day-to-day is like.


----------



## walmyshv (Oct 24, 2019)

Pathos me too...I got my CRC and I want to know the same..please send me email.


----------



## Chrisellegl (Oct 25, 2019)

Can you send me a message too please? Thank you!


Pathos said:


> I sent you a message.


----------



## Amandakelly1989 (Nov 1, 2019)

Pathos said:


> I sent you a message.


Would you be able to send me information as well?? Thank you much in advance.


----------



## bdas (Nov 1, 2019)

Pathos, I’m about to take my CRC, and very interested to learn more. New to HCC Coding, would you kindly send me this info,  as well! Many thanks.


----------



## jayschnacker (Jan 8, 2020)

I also do HCC/RA/RADV/MA coding and it's by far my favorite!


----------



## VPolepally (Jan 10, 2020)

I just got my CRC.  I'm interested to learn more.  Would you be able to send the information to me as well Pathos?  Thank you


----------



## money2018 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Pathos, I received my CRC. Please can you inform what it's really like in the day of a HCC Coder?


----------



## sherrylpack@yahoo.com (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi Pathos, I would be interested in getting more info too. Can I get email too. thank u


----------



## TiffanySingh (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi currently taking CRC for the second time can you please give me some key point of how to pass it.Thanks


----------



## Pathos (Jan 21, 2020)

TiffanySingh said:


> Hi currently taking CRC for the second time can you please give me some key point of how to pass it.Thanks



Hi there!

Because the CRC is a pretty broad topic, why don't you message me the topics/areas you seem to struggle with and I can see what I can help with.

Thanks!


----------



## tslone (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm going to be studying for my CRC this spring/summer.  Passed my CPC in 2017 and have yet to land a job (wasn't really looking after 2018).  I would be interested in any HCC information as well.  Thank you!


----------



## Pathos (Feb 10, 2020)

tslone said:


> I'm going to be studying for my CRC this spring/summer.  Passed my CPC in 2017 and have yet to land a job (wasn't really looking after 2018).  I would be interested in any HCC information as well.  Thank you!


Good morning tslone!

Before I get into HCC information, I see that you have passed your CPC, but have not been able to get a job. I am curious to know why you are then seeking to get a CRC? I am assuming you are a CPC-A since you have not yet been hired at a coding job?

While additional certifications can be helpful, I would caution anyone who does not have coding experience to get more certification. I do not believe these certifications will help your chances, unless you are in contact with a company who specifically only requires CRC certifications. Even with a promise from a company, I would still have a back up plan, as in my experience I have been let down by empty promises before. 

If I was in your situation, I would probably try to land a coding job first, and then focus on additional certifications like the CRC. Identify the reason(s) why you are not successful in getting hired as a coder. Most often this is because of a lack of coding experience. This can often be mitigated by starting a job a little lower than a coder, such as Patient Registration, Billing, Claims, or even Front desk at a medical office. State your intentions of working in coding right off the bat, and any manager worth their salt will try to help you get there. 

I have loads more to share about this topic, but it has been said before in the Employment thread. 

If you do want specific HCC/Risk Adjustment information, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## tslone (Feb 10, 2020)

Pathos said:


> Good morning tslone!
> 
> Before I get into HCC information, I see that you have passed your CPC, but have not been able to get a job. I am curious to know why you are then seeking to get a CRC? I am assuming you are a CPC-A since you have not yet been hired at a coding job?
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply.  I'm still going forward with the CRC since I do have a lead on a job in the future AND I want to get the CRC out of the way since from the beginning, HCC coding has always peaked my interest.  I have no desire to do inpatient coding (I'm terrible at PCS coding), however, I love working with ICD 10 CM and CPT so it's either HCC or outpatient for this girl   I've seen plenty of my fellow students get 2 certifications before they land their first job.  I believe it depends on the area you are searching.  In my area, I can forget about getting any coding job without 2 years experience and is why I'll be relocating once my certification is finished.


----------



## Pathos (Feb 11, 2020)

tslone said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I'm still going forward with the CRC since I do have a lead on a job in the future AND I want to get the CRC out of the way since from the beginning, HCC coding has always peaked my interest.  I have no desire to do inpatient coding (I'm terrible at PCS coding), however, I love working with ICD 10 CM and CPT so it's either HCC or outpatient for this girl   I've seen plenty of my fellow students get 2 certifications before they land their first job.  I believe it depends on the area you are searching.  In my area, I can forget about getting any coding job without 2 years experience and is why I'll be relocating once my certification is finished.



There are many factors that will contribute and detract to getting your first coding job, but it sounds like from what you are explaining that you are on your way with that job lead. I really do hope that it will work out for you and you can get started on your coding career. I don't mean to be discouraging, but I have seen many posts of frustrated folks who are out even more money due to additional coding certifications but no job; and I would hate to add you to that list as well.

The fact that you are willing to relocate for the right job, widens your job search considerably. I moved for the job I have right now, and it's been one of my best career decisions I have made to date! So with all that being said, good luck to you and may that job lead or something better work out for you!


Also, to go back to your original question; if you need help with HCC/Risk Adjustment (that's my daily job) feel free to reach out if you wish.


----------



## rebam (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi Pathos, I am very interested in HCC and Risk Adjustment. The Network I work for is going to put me through the AAPC CRC certification course this year. Will you please send me the information you sent to the others? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mdrakeford (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello Pathos,
I will also will be taking the CRC course through the AAPC.  Will you also send me the information you sent the others? It's great to talk to someone who has a CRC certification. Thanks


----------



## taysin93 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi Pathos, 
im taking CRC on August, 2020. will you also send me the information you sent to others, thanks.


----------



## mjh1027 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi Pathos,

I just received my passing score for the CRC exam. Can you please send me more information pls? 

Thank you so much


----------



## megnicksyd (May 18, 2020)

Hi Pathos, I would really like to know what a day in the life looks like for a CRC coder.  I've had my CPC for 5 years now, and would like to expand in other areas.  I'm currently contemplating on getting certified as either a CRC or CPMA.  Could you please send me more information on what a day looks like for a CRC coder?

Thank you!!!


----------



## jdeloh (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello Pathos (and anyone else reading  I've had the CPC since 2016. I've worked as a radiology coder since 2017, but for about 6 months I've been furloughed (still on the books as employed but not staffing) due to the company losing several clients with decrease in elective outpatient services since COVID. I am seeing several HCC coding job openings and while they do list CPC as meeting the job requirements, I'm wondering if it'd be helpful to also try for the CRC. Do you have any advice? Thanks!


----------

